# Hallo Fotofreunde!



## RastaROCKET (16. September 2003)

*Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin neu hier und auch neu im Berreich Fotografie hoffe ich kann hier und da was aufschnappen was mich aus meinem Greenhorn Dasein rausholt hier mal was von mir....


----------



## RastaROCKET (16. September 2003)

und gleich noch eins hinterher.....


----------



## RastaROCKET (16. September 2003)

Ich muss dazu sagen das mein Scanner nicht mehr der neuste ist und ich deshalb die bilder nicht besonders gut einscanne konnte! Mit der komprimierung hat es auch nicht gleich so geklappt wie es sollte, das zweite Bild schaut eigendlich besser aus  ..... na ja 

Gruß Kristof

P.S. schreibt mal was ihr so von den Bildern haltet!


----------



## RastaROCKET (16. September 2003)

mensch alle guten Dinge sind drei, oder


----------



## Beppone (18. September 2003)

Hi Kristof,

wie es aussieht, hast auch Du eines der sonst nur sporadisch zu beobachtenden Taubenschwänzchen erwischt, die dieses Jahr so zahlreich wie selten zuvor über die Alpen kamen.

Wenn Dich Natur- und sonstige Aufnahmen begeistern und Du gerne Aufnahmen diskutieren lassen möchtest,
schau mal unter

http://www.fotocommunity.de

Gruß und weiter so..


Bep


----------



## RastaROCKET (19. September 2003)

Ja danke   hab dort schon einen Acount geöffnet !


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. September 2003)

ok, dann hier mal ein wenig (konstruktive) kritik von mir:

Solche Art Bilder wirken umso besser, je mehr das Motiv sich vom Rest abhebt (z.B. durch Schärfentiefe -> Motiv scharf, alles andere verschwimmt leicht)
Das ist bei Bild 1 und 3 schon ganz gut, auch wenn es noch etwas deutlicher sein könnte. Evtl. sowas mit einem Photobearbeitungsprogramm nachträglich bearbeiten 
Beim 2. Bild ist leider so ziemlich das ganze Bild unscharf, was das Bild recht nichtssagend werden lässt.

Ein weiterer Punkt: Du hast das Hauptmotiv (hier der Schmetterling) immer in der Bildmitte. Was in der Bildmitte ist, ist aber deswegen nicht gleich das Hauptmotiv, schon garnicht, wenn es nicht wirklich scharf ist.

Tip: probiere mal das, was Du auf dem Bild hervorheben willst, durch mehr Schärfe zu erreichen, und vor allem mehr Schärfeunterschied zum Hintergrund. Dazu muss dann auch das Motiv nicht unbedingt in der Bildmitte liegen. 


Dunsti


----------



## subzero (20. September 2003)

Hoi,

Ich finde Bild 3 ziemlich gut!
Allerdings würden die Bilder etwas besser ausehen wenn du nicht diese PS Filter drüber geknallt hättest, ehrlich das Bild wird dadurch leicht "billig".

Ich spreche nur für mich


----------



## RastaROCKET (20. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also vielen Dank für Eure Kritik! Was die Schärfe angeht ist das leichter gesagt als getan  . Mit meiner A1 muss ich ja manuel focusieren, dazu kommt das ich ein 55mm Macro habe mit dem ich ziehmlich nah an das Motiv ran muss. Die richtige Blende zu finden die mir das Motiv, also den Schmetterling oder was auch immer, von voren bis hinten scharf macht ist schon nicht so einfach..dazu dann noch eine Verschlusszeit die lang genug ist .
Die Bilder sind übringends ohne irgendeinen Filter gemacht worden! Film ISO 400.
Das zweite Bild ist durch das scannen so schlecht geworden, habe ebend noch so einen Steinzeit-Scanner   diese ist auch mit dem 200mm entstanden!

Gibt es hier ein par Fotografen die mit der A1 Erfahrung gesammelt haben? Wenn ja schreibt mal wat!1   

Gruß
Kristof


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RastaROCKET _
> *Was die Schärfe angeht ist das leichter gesagt als getan  . Mit meiner A1 muss ich ja manuell focusieren...*



ich hab nicht gesagt, daß das einfach ist, und immer gelingt. Deswegen fotografiere ich ja auch lieber mit der Digicam, da kann man einfacher mal "Ausschuss" produzieren. 


Dunsti


----------



## RastaROCKET (21. September 2003)

Ja das ist mir klar. Aber digital ist absolut nicht mein Fall. Ich brauch einen Film in der Kamera Und keine MegaPixel  
Nicht das ich jetzt damit eine heiße Diskusion auslösen will, ist einfach meine Einstellung dazu!

Falls trotzdem jemand mit der A1 so seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat...bitte schreiben!    

Danke
...und gut Licht 

Gruß
Kristof


----------



## Vitalis (30. September 2003)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir ganz gut, allerdings muß ich subzero zustimmen: Dieser Verlauf-Rahmen sieht nicht gut aus, passt einfach nicht zu (den) Fotos. 

"Normale" Rahmen, wie dieser  sehen besser aus.


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2003)

Muss Vitalis recht geben, der Rahmen macht die Bilder schlechter - aber sonst sind diese sehr schön!


----------



## RastaROCKET (8. Oktober 2003)

Danke für Eure Kritik!
Ach ja und goela, Herzlichen Glückwunsch Wie ist es so also Governéur in Californien ;-)


----------



## comastar (1. Dezember 2003)

*rahmen*

und bitte  verzichte doch auf die  photoshop filter....

danke


----------



## goela (2. Dezember 2003)

> Ach ja und goela, Herzlichen Glückwunsch Wie ist es so also Governéur in Californien


Wery greät! Full in ägdschen!


----------



## Arachne (28. Juli 2004)

Na, da muss ich den Thread doch glatt noch mal reaktivieren.
So ein Tierchen wie auf Bild 2 von Kristof zu sehen ist, habe ich neulich auch vor die Linse bekommen - hatte es noch nie zuvor gesehen. Hab' per Serienbildfunktion bestimmt 30 Fotos von diesem (mir) unbekannten Fluginsekt gemacht und nur eins ist insoweit was geworden, dass ich es vorzeigen kann. Verdammt schnell der Kleine und meine D70 kam oft mit dem Fokussieren nicht so schnell nach.








Weiß jemand vielleicht zufällig, wie das Insekt heißt?

Gruß
Arachne


----------



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

Lass das am besten mit den abgeflachten Kanten und oder den Rahmen sein! Fotos dieser Art sollten eher alleine wirken! Sieht so einfach nur billig aus! Ansonsten finde ich die Fotos fürn Anfang nicht schlecht! Je öfter du dich darin übst desto besser wirst du! Mach einfach mal weiter und probier ein wenig aus! Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Fotos! Bitte posten!


----------

